# Cowlacious???



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone order from them? Anyone get a reply from them lately?

I placed an order and paid for it a while ago and all I get is crickets when I email them about the status of it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I haven't ordered lately, but they were lovely to deal with when I did order from them last September.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've ordered from Carl several times, with no problems. I did have a question once, and tried emailing. After a few days of no responses, I called him. He answered the phone quickly and took care of my questions. Have you tried calling?
BTW, how long is "a while ago"? Just curious...


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I ordered a ST board, which kept over heating and acting erractically. After calls to him didn't resolve anything, a buddy of mine figured out that I had to run power seperate from the signal. He did send out a new ST board and I received it on Nov.1. Last year, I could not get either board to work for the season. They ran briefly this past winter and then died again. Emails and calls went un answered. Nothing like customer service......nothing like it at all.


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Placed an order three weeks ago and paid immediately. No followup or status change at all other than the automated "We got your money" message. Sent two emails, no reply. Called twice, no answer. Left one message just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow, still no communication what so ever! Anyone know these people? Anyone order recently?


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello! Is this guy OK? Is this his normal behavior?


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

I had no problems last year. I did hear on another board that there may be some serious family health issues going on at this time.


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Got my money back right away but I would rather the order


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

There has to be something really wrong for this kind of situation. I've dealt with Cowlacious before and found, like most small haunt enterprises, that the customer service was second to none. I have to agree with Scarybill, something must be wrong for the service to have slipped like this.


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Well above all I hope he is ok.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have bought from them in the past a lot, but last season I called to ask about some custom work and they said something about moving and to call back. I waited a few weeks and have never heard from them ever again. I have since taken my business elsewhere. Not sure what happened to them, hope all is well, I really liked their products when I could get them. Never had an issue with their sound boards ever and I have them in a lot of my props.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Spooks, I also tried emailing/calling for customer support a few years back and nothing was ever answered. Maybe they are just busy people?


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I wonder if they would be open to selling out?
It would probably cost more than I could spend right now anyway. But it would be a cool part time project!


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

*Cowlicious*

I am worried about them. My money was promptly refunded (still rather have the stuff  and their voice mail box is full. I hope they are OK.

Luke


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I moved the post here since it had nothing to do with the haunt forum website itself.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hope they are ok too, I have a lot of their stuff and like it a lot.


----------

